# Turning WiFi on/off with a timer.



## Grnfinger (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a Linksys WRT54G router with DD-WRT installed.

What I would like to do is be able to turn my WiFi off at a certain time and have it turn back on at a certain time all automatically.

Is it possible to do this with said equipment?
I've been in the router setup but when I try to set a access policy is bitches about end time must be bigger than start time, which is NFG. I would like the start time at midnight and the end time at around 5am.

How can I accomplish this?


----------



## Law-II (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Maybe something like this turn the routers power off and on at the wall socket
[This is only an example]

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 26, 2013)

it's an options but not the one I was looking for.

The wifi is being abused and work is not getting done. They still collect the pay check tho.
So what I need is internet access off for the wifi pc's. I still need the router for network shares.
I figure I cant be alone in employee BS so this must have been resolved by someone?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 26, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> it's an options but not the one I was looking for.
> 
> The wifi is being abused and work is not getting done. They still collect the pay check tho.
> So what I need is internet access off for the wifi pc's. I still need the router for network shares.
> I figure I cant be alone in employee BS so this must have been resolved by someone?



Why give them wifi access at all if they only need network access?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure what you are asking.  Do you want to disable the Wifi or just disable the internet to the wifi PCs?  My guess is that you want to disable the internet to the wifi PCs?  I do this all the time with Tomato, it's access restriction section is awesome, but I'm not sure how to do it with DD-WRT.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Why give them wifi access at all if they only need network access?



I'm assuming because all the PCs are wireless and not wired and he wants to restrict the internet but still keep the wifi active.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 26, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you are asking.  Do you want to disable the Wifi or just disable the internet to the wifi PCs?  My guess is that you want to disable the internet to the wifi PCs?  I do this all the time with Tomato, it's access restriction section is awesome, but I'm not sure how to do it with DD-WRT.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming because all the PCs are wireless and not wired and he wants to restrict the internet but still keep the wifi active.



Wouldn't blocking 8080/443 and all other internet ports do the trick?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> I have a Linksys WRT54G router with DD-WRT installed.
> 
> What I would like to do is be able to turn my WiFi off at a certain time and have it turn back on at a certain time all automatically.
> 
> ...



Try Start time 00:01
End time 04:59


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 27, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you are asking.  Do you want to disable the Wifi or just disable the internet to the wifi PCs?  My guess is that you want to disable the internet to the wifi PCs?  I do this all the time with Tomato, it's access restriction section is awesome, but I'm not sure how to do it with DD-WRT.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming because all the PCs are wireless and not wired and he wants to restrict the internet but still keep the wifi active.



yes you are correct.

Maybe I should try tomato on my spare router and see if I can make this work.
I've tried every option in DD-WRT and cant seem to make it work the way I want.


----------



## McSteel (Jun 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Wouldn't blocking 8080/443 and all other internet ports do the trick?


It probably would, but that would be shooting a mosquito with a shotgun.

Access restrictions is the way to go. I'm an OpenWRT/Gargoyle user myself, so I'm not sure what the exact phrasing/location of the option is, but it must be in there somewhere...
OP should be able to restrict access completely or partially, based on time, MAC, IP, destination host, etc.

This makes it seem pretty straightforward... Are you sure you set it up as described, and confirmed it not working, OP?


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 27, 2013)

dorsetknob said:


> Try Start time 00:01
> End time 04:59



This seems to be working. I feel stupid atm
Thank you


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2013)

Your welcome
The Simple solutions are usually the best
If it works why bother with the complicated one's

Ps change the Router password so your settings cannot be changed by others

Some one will if they can


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 27, 2013)

dorsetknob said:


> Your welcome
> The Simple solutions are usually the best
> If it works why bother with the complicated one's
> 
> ...



Yes your right, they will be trying for days to get back on FB.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2013)

Only by hour under Radio Time Restrictions and just enable it. Not sure it it disables the network though probably does huh..








EDIT: Maybe a second router the same so it be Modem router 1> router 2   

The ones you want to stay online you connect to router 1 and the others to router 2 that you want to get disconnected.

OMG REEDIT LOL..

Did you try though this section ?. As you can pick who to disable.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 27, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Only by hour under Radio Time Restrictions and just enable it. Not sure it it disables the network though probably does huh..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130626/wr.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Yes after a few mins to calm down I figured out my Router time was the issue. it is 9pm EST
and my router is showing 2am. So once the time was changed in the router the setting stuck and I now have the 2 PC's wifi shut down for there shift.

Thanks again everyone for the help/advice. I can hear them bitching down the hall now wondering who is going to come up and ask why there is no internet access


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> Yes after a few mins to calm down I figured out my Router time was the issue. it is 9pm EST
> and my router is showing 2am. So once the time was changed in the router the setting stuck and I now have the 2 PC's wifi shut down for there shift.
> 
> *Thanks again everyone for the help/advice. I can hear them bitching down the hall now wondering who is going to come up and ask why there is no internet access*



Your Welcome, and thanks for the update LMAO..


----------

